# Bike shorts



## rqlt29a (Jul 23, 2011)

This may be a dumb question but do you wear 
underwear under bike shorts?
Thanks
Jim


----------



## Naixed (Apr 10, 2012)

I plan on going commando. I wouldn't imagine wearing underwear in bike shorts being comfortable.


----------



## Lick Skillet (Aug 21, 2011)

Only on the outside - Duh!


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

SImply intending to be helpful, typing the word "underwear" into the search function will yield many threads that relate to this very question. In fact, one was started as recently as the past couple of days. But I'll bet it's among the top 25 most popular subjects.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Now that everyone's taken a turn, two things.

1) No. No underwear. It would defeat the purpose of the chamois.
2) RBR's search is okay. Google's site search is better. site:roadbikereview.com and ask your question.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

You could wear the bike shorts as your underwear under regular shorts if you're still uneasy about going out in public with your kit.


----------



## midschool22 (May 3, 2012)

Nope. Love the chamois.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

how long has it been since the last thread asking this same thing? 2, maybe 3 wks? or was that the one where a very vocal minority tried to convince us that you don't need to wash your shorts after every ride...? i can't remember...


----------



## 9er (Oct 26, 2011)

cxwrench said:


> how long has it been since the last thread asking this same thing? 2, maybe 3 wks? or was that the one where a very vocal minority tried to convince us that *you don't need to wash your shorts after every ride*...? i can't remember...


Um, gross..


----------



## CyclingVirtual (Apr 10, 2008)

No.. Winter i usually wear two old pairs of shorts.


----------



## rqlt29a (Jul 23, 2011)

*Thank you everyone*

Thank you for taking the time to answer my question .


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I saw a woman wearing a thong inside of her cycling shorts on the MS150. I wonder if it chaffed... Yes, her shorts did have the rear window effect.


----------



## Nate1975 (Oct 18, 2011)

Nothing under, I wear loose nike or under armor shorts over mine since I don't feel like showing everyone what I'm packing lol.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

Finished 100km today, and for the first time I wore nothing under my bike shorts. In the past I have been wearing rather tight undies to hold things in place and after reading posts online, decided to ride commando and use a little chamois buttyr.

I really didn't have any major problems before, BUT I can tell you after 62.4 miles I will be riding commando and picking up more buttr. I could have gone another 40 without any signs of discomfort in the saddle area. I always wondering if perhaps a new saddle would be a little better then the stock saddle? Not any more, nothing wrong what so ever with the stock saddle. The improvement in saddle comfort was definitely improved.


----------



## JLLNet (Jul 10, 2013)

I rode my first 95km (58 mi) on Saturday and I also went commando, no underwear. I used to wear sport underwear, but without it it feels better fitted. I do wear PU and LG shorts which are good quality Chamois.

However, it seems that I need the Chamois Cream, because being my first long ride I really felt a little rubbing on the padding area and then I though about all the stuff that other riders talked about and I didn't understand.

So my recommendation is to wear very fitted pants, really tight and use Chamois Cream as recommended by experienced long riders.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Peanya said:


> I saw a woman wearing a thong inside of her cycling shorts on the MS150. I wonder if it chaffed... Yes, her shorts did have the rear window effect.


Since this thread got dredged up anyway, this post should be as well. I saw the same. Unfortunately Podium Girls was already shut down.


----------



## kmak (Sep 5, 2011)

Peanya said:


> I saw a woman wearing a thong inside of her cycling shorts on the MS150. I wonder if it chaffed... Yes, her shorts did have the rear window effect.


Maybe she had some "woman" issues going on that necessitated underwear?


----------

